# Any info on homeschooling pls



## rednikki17 (Jun 7, 2008)

Hi everyone, thanks for your posts, i've learnt alot!  I'm new here. Looking to join the outlaws in Dubai next year. I'd like to homeschool my 2 darlings. Is there any restriction on this? We use a christian based curriculum, would this be ok?


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum.

You have posted in the right place, so I am sure you will get lots of advice shortly.

Michelle


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Sgilli will have all the info you need. She's on holiday at the momennt, but I am sure she is back soon.


_


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Im back from holidays...Im supposed to be catching up on the washing (lol)

Yes, you can home school your children here, and using a Christian based curriculum is OK.


----------



## rednikki17 (Jun 7, 2008)

Thankyou!! Will i have to register them with the MOE? I have been told that i will not be able to get them into university in Dubai if i homeschool, is that true?


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

No you dont have to register with MOE

Yes, there are problems with then entering children into the school system here if they have been homeschooled, as MOE doesnt recognise HS at all.

You will need to check with them, but when I inquired a few years back, they wouldnt touch HS kids at all. (in fact, I believe you cant be "out of the school system" for more than 6 or 8 weeks without causing big problems)
They also need transfer certificates etc from other schools to enrol.

College/Uni may be different now...but I doubt it.
Most schools have children sit entrance exams here anyway, so possibly, an entrance exam may be suffient..but I would check 1st.

What ages are your children?


----------



## rednikki17 (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks for that. Serious food for thought as i am very keen for my kids to be able to go to Uni. May have to come back to UK then or consider the US. Good to know this before taking the plunge! I have recently read about an online school that is going to be registered in Dubai...i wonder if that may be another avenue? I have a girl who's 11 and a boy who's 8. Do you know of any Dubai homeschoolers?


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

There is an online school (its K-12.com), that is now here in Dubai.

There are a few homeschoolers here (have yet to physically meet them, though chat on line)

When it comes to uni, my kids will be back in Oz,as there is a great choice of universities, and HS is recognised.

I HS a son, who is 10 1/2, a daughter who is 9 1/2, and have a 22 month old daughter as well.


----------



## rednikki17 (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks sgilli3, i'll look into that. Sorry not to reply quickly...didnt come through on my email. You sound like you've got your hands full! How do you find homeschooling...do you use a system? Currently my children go to a school here in the UK which uses ACE. I will carry it on as i know the system now. I'm looking forward to spending some more time with them!


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi rednikki17,

Yes, some days I feel like I have my hands full (lol)
We use a mixyure of curicculums..some bits are from Oz, some UK and the bulk of it (maths/English are from USA)

We are quite eclectic in some ways..I like things to be based on the kids interests. 
Im glad to hear you are exicited by the whole adventure !


----------



## rednikki17 (Jun 7, 2008)

Yes, the lovely thing about HS is the flexibility! I know quite a few HS families here in the UK and what strikes me the most about them is how relaxed the kids are. What do you do for sports/art/music etc?


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Love the flexibility (no school run, take holidays without hoards of people everywhere, do museum visits when it suits us etc, etc, etc!!!)

My kids are not really into sports.
Back in Oz, they had 1 sport each + 1 other activity (not a fan of over committing kids schedules)
My DS did karate and art lessons, and DD did netball and art.

Here we dont do a specific sport. Kids are happy to have around at beach, or run around yard, climb trees, ride bikes, build cubbies etc.
We do art by ourselves once a week, but sometimes we incorporate art into other lessons (for eg: kids made death masks, sugarcube pyramids,etc while studying Egypt)

For music, my son plays the guitar, and my daughter has an electric keyboard.
My son practises a few times a week, my daughter each day.
They use books + DVD's to help them)

We also incorporate religion into our week (we have studied Sikhism and Islam, and christianity this past 6 months), and kids also work on nature journals each week.

We also do maths, english, history, science, comprehension, journal writing, spelling, creative writing, geography + vocabulary.


----------



## rednikki17 (Jun 7, 2008)

Yes i totally agree with you on the not over-committing thing, it all becomes very stressful otherwise! Both mine love swimming and would happily stay put in a pool all day! They havent started any music stuff yet but i'm hoping to get DS guitar lessons (plus singing as he has a lovely voice...biased of course!) and DD i will teach my very basic clarinet knowledge! She does drama too. Both love Art (so do i!), i think its good to have themes and link it all in...makes it more interesting and children learn in different ways too. How do you find socialising with HS?


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Socialising is fine. (it would be different if we were on a deserted island)

We have neighbours next to us, (both sides) and across the road with kids the same ages.
So when others are home from school, they all play.

We also school during the summer here, as so many people head back home, and its too hot to do anything else, so we may as well stay in the cool and work, then when the nice weather is here(Dec, Jan etc), we take 2 1/2 - 3 months off, so kids can play all day.


----------



## rednikki17 (Jun 7, 2008)

Thats a really good idea, i hadnt thought of doing that, thanks. I guess kids are natural socialites really!! Its the only side of things that worries me about HS. And also whether or not i can keep smiling sweetly at them all day!! Do you find Dubai a safe place for kids? When we visited in April i saw kids out really late cycling around parks etc.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Lots of things cound as "socialisation"...going to the library (speaking with other library users/librarians, going to the supermarket + chatting to butchers, shop assistants, chatting to other kids at beach etc)

I think the best piece of advice I can give you is to let you know...there will be bad days, and some mistakes are made along the way...such is life.
When we have a day, where it doesnt all seem to come together, I pack up the books and either finish for the day, or try a diffrent approach..(maths..make cakes etc as kids need to measure/estimate, kids can type an email to friends/family- keyboard skills, get out sewing machine-craft+ maths, let them scrapbook-writing,art, spelling etc...)

There are so many tings you can do to make things interesting for them...but dont be hard on yourself if you have a bad day. Just enjoy the time you do get to spend with your kids

We are having "picnic day" tomorrow, so for maths kids are making the food, for english they are making menus, we are going to only have reading and science to do tomorrow...which we plan do do on the floor on the rug, (along with an assortment of toys no doubt) !!!

As for being a safe place, yes I do feel it is.
Its a "night" culture here !!!


----------



## rednikki17 (Jun 7, 2008)

Yes and these are great life skills too!! Thanks for the encouragement. ACE is very structured so i plan to give a more relaxed approach to the afternoons (including lots of beach and pool work of course!). You can get through the pacework very quickly so some days we can dispense with it altogether  Where are the libraries in Dubai? I dont remember seeing any.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

We use the library located on the roof at Mall of the Emirates
(just on the outside of the building)
It costs 150 dhs per year to join.
It is open Sat-Thurs 10-6

I will send you a PM now


----------



## Christeve (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi, there is a good chance we will be moving to Dubai in the autumn. It's great to find there are homeschoolers in Dubai. We already homeschool here in the Uk. Do homeschoolers there meet up and arrange days out together as we do here? I have two daughters 11 and 7.
We are very excited at the possiblity of coming to Dubai, we are just waiting for the details of the package before we can make a firm decision.
Thanks.
Christine


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi Christine, and welcome to the forum.

Perhaps there is a group around, But I havent met them.

I dont believe there are many home schoolers in the emirates.

I was on an American HS forum earlier in the year, and within 1 week "met" 5 other home schooling families (all in different emirates).

We have left Dubai this past week and are now living in Sharjah , but would love to meet up when you arrive...keep us posted !!


----------



## Christeve (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi. Oh My God! Looks like we are coming! Hubby just got package details! 
My 11 year old girl is in tears as she doesn't want to leave her friends. What kind of things do your older ones do? Is it easy to make new friends when you don't school? It's so easy to homeschool here as so many people are doing it. I want to cheer her up somehow. My husband will be working near the airport, Marrakesh Street (i think) so not too far from Sharjah as far as I can tell. So would be trying to find somewhere to live not too far away. It would be great to meet up. What an adventure!
Christine


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi Christine,

Wow, sounds like things are progressing !!
We are in Sharjah, closer to the Ajman border, so technically only about 15 -kms away....on a good run (no traffic/accidents) about 1/2 hour.

Oh, I feel for your daughter, as my kids still pine for their friends back home some days. (though email /skype etc), makes it much more bearable !!

Perhaps get your daughter to start a scrapbook of her new adventure- keeping air tickets, letters from friends etc...and make it a special journal about her journey.

There are activities around for her such as swimming, gymnastics etc.

I would love to catch up when you arrive. I have a son who is nearly 11,a daughter who is 9 1/2 and another daughter who is 2 in a week. When are you looking to arrive?


----------



## Christeve (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi, we don't know when we will be arriving yet as my hubby may have to work a three month notice period but that is in negotiation at the moment.
Hopefully, he will only have to do one then it will all move along much more quickly. I'm hoping for November time though.
This is all so exciting, I can't concentrate on anything!
Not looking forward to having to sort out our messy house, although it's such a great opportunity for a clear out.
Regards,
Christine


----------



## DMum2 (Jan 11, 2009)

rednikki17 said:


> Hi everyone, thanks for your posts, i've learnt alot!  I'm new here. Looking to join the outlaws in Dubai next year. I'd like to homeschool my 2 darlings. Is there any restriction on this? We use a christian based curriculum, would this be ok?


Hi
I am from the UK and want to return there in a few years. I am looking into home schooling my two children (aged 3 and 5) as the schools here do not seem to be providing a nurturing environment at all. I will be using a UK based curriculum if I decide to go ahead. I am hoping to meet up with other Dubai-based homeschoolers to chat about what it entails but have not heard from anyone yet. Let me know if you want to meet up or know any other homeschooling parents who would like to share their experiences. Basically, from what I have read as far as the UK goes, you can use any syllabus to educate your children and the Ministry in the UAE basically do not mind what you do if you are out of the system.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Christeve (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi, we are in Arabian Ranches and are homeschooling our two girls 7&11. Will be glad to meet up and have a chat.
Regards,
Christine


----------



## DMum2 (Jan 11, 2009)

Christeve said:


> Hi, we are in Arabian Ranches and are homeschooling our two girls 7&11. Will be glad to meet up and have a chat.
> Regards,
> Christine


That sounds great - especially since we are in AR as well. How do I send you my mobile number confidentially? I am free to meet up in a week or so depending on your schedule.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

DMum2 said:


> That sounds great - especially since we are in AR as well. How do I send you my mobile number confidentially? I am free to meet up in a week or so depending on your schedule.


You can send a PM ( private message) after 5 posts.

* Christeve* got your email, thanks.
Will be in touch in next few days.


----------



## abbyblom (Jan 13, 2009)

*moving to Dubai 28th March!*



sgilli3 said:


> Im back from holidays...Im supposed to be catching up on the washing (lol)
> 
> Yes, you can home school your children here, and using a Christian based curriculum is OK.


Hello,

Sorry to intrude, but i found your answers and thought i'd struck gold after searching for many days about homeschooling!!!!! you have to smile...
My situation may be a little different and im not sure if it would work... but ill run it past you if you don't mind?
As the title.. Myself, hubby, 4yr old and 2 yr old are coming out as of the 28th March... I am finding it ridiculously difficult to get my son in a school, he has a few options possibly open for September going to a school that we really like and want him to attend.. however... March - September big gap!!! He has been offered a place at a school that would be 25 miles from us until Sept... My plan was to try and settle him into the country spend a few months travelling about and home schooling him until September.. i really don't want to unsettle him. But am very worried about the curriculum and fitting back into a school environment, i know its only a a couple of months!!! help!!! are there teachers that come and do a certain curriculum or do you follow an online schooling programme? Sorry to babble but i really am lost!! 
Bearing in mind i am also bringing out a horse and dog!!! 
I appreciate you reading this, thank you so much
Kindest regards
Abby Blom


----------



## Christeve (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi DMum2, I can't seem to PM you, perhaps you need to have sent 5 messages as well. Send 2 more messages and we should be OK or try to PM me. Just double click on my name and see if the PM option comes up.

abbyblom, problems can come about here if you have your kids out of school too long as homeschooling isn't recognised. Check with the school you are in correspondence with that they will still accept him. If that is OK then relax, I know it's hard but as long as you are doing normal things together talking, reading together and doing a bit of simple maths all will be well.


----------



## abbyblom (Jan 13, 2009)

Christeve said:


> Hi DMum2, I can't seem to PM you, perhaps you need to have sent 5 messages as well. Send 2 more messages and we should be OK or try to PM me. Just double click on my name and see if the PM option comes up.
> 
> abbyblom, problems can come about here if you have your kids out of school too long as homeschooling isn't recognised. Check with the school you are in correspondence with that they will still accept him. If that is OK then relax, I know it's hard but as long as you are doing normal things together talking, reading together and doing a bit of simple maths all will be well.


Pm option didn't come up as yet!!! ill get there. How are you finding it? I will have a chat with the school in the next day or so... everything is a mare.. trying to get emails replied to and even someone answering the phone is a bonus.. i hope it gets easier.. hoping the home schooling may be the solution. Do you homeschool yourself or have someone come in to school them?
Thanks for replying.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

abbyblom said:


> Hello,
> 
> Sorry to intrude, but i found your answers and thought i'd struck gold after searching for many days about homeschooling!!!!! you have to smile...
> My situation may be a little different and im not sure if it would work... but ill run it past you if you don't mind?
> ...


Im afraid that the UAE doesn't recognize home schooling, and although technically, you could enter your child into school here after being home schooled, the process can be very difficult ( more paperwork for them, and you will have to jump through many Ministry of Education hoops)

Is there a distance education school you can use?
A few years ago, when we 1st arrived, we schooled the children via a distance ed school, which meant that if we then wanted to enroll the children in a school here, we would have a transfer certificate from a school.

Even though by leaving a school now, you will receive a transfer certificate, I believe the MOE only accept children if they have been out of school for no more than 6 - 8 weeks ( sorry can't remember the exact length of time)

We decided almost 2 years ago to just home school the children ourselves, as we knew they wouldnt be attending a school here ever, so no need for a distance ed school.

The number of home schoolers is growing almost weekly.
All the home schoolers I know, teach their own children, and a few with high school students have a tutor for a few hours a week for subjects such as math + chemistry.


----------



## Kezie (Jan 13, 2009)

Iv been wondering how easy it is to get an arabic tutor that comes to your home a few times a week and how much it will cost gone a bit off topic but you seem to know alot about education etc sgilli3
Cheers
Kieran


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Kezie said:


> Iv been wondering how easy it is to get an arabic tutor that comes to your home a few times a week and how much it will cost gone a bit off topic but you seem to know alot about education etc sgilli3
> Cheers
> Kieran


Hi Kieran,

It is quite easy to get an Arabic tutor.
Many advertise in papers ( classifieds etc), and also on supermarket boards.

Also some of the mosques offer Islamic/Arabic studies for children ( usually on Saturday mornings)

A tutor usually charges between 150-200 dhs an hr ( depending on their experience, distance traveled, and how many students they are tutoring)

Hope this helps a little.


----------



## Christeve (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi, we have been homeschooling in the UK since last Easter. It was very easy there as the homeschoolers are so organised. We used a mix of groups, group tutors and using workbooks at home, rather than a set curriculum. We enjoyed being flexible.
Here is a different thing altogether, we are alone now. We will carry on with our workbooks and get an Arabic tutor. We also want to get out and about (hopefully with other homeschoolers) exploring this new land. That part will be easier when I get my driving license and pluck up courage to brave the roads. The girls want to get involved in drama classes and horse riding too. That is as far as we have been able to get whilst still unpacking the house.
Hope to meet up with some homeschoolers soon.


----------

